# Vegetable Lasagne



## boufa06 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have made this dish numerous times and it is one of DH's favourite. Even though it is quite time-consuming, the effort is worth it.  Very, very yummy!!

VEGETABLE LASAGNE

Ingredients:
8 large eggplants - sliced
2 onions - chopped
6 cloves garlic - chopped
1 carrot - finely chopped
1 celery stick - finely chopped
100gm button mushrooms - sliced
1 red capsicum - chopped
810gm (1 lb 10-1/3oz) can crushed tomatoes
2 tbsps balsamic vinegar
100gm (3oz) chopped walnut (optional)
1 tbsp brown sugar
1/4 cup (15gm/1-2 oz) fresh basil - chopped
250gm (8oz) dried lasagne sheets (about 12 sheets)
1/2 cup (50gm/1-2/3oz) grated Parmesan
1/2 cup (60gm/2oz) grated Cheddar cheese
10 tbsps olive oil


Bechamel Sauce:
60gm (2oz) butter
1/4 cup (30gm/1oz) plain flour
2 cups (500ml/16 fl oz) milk
300gm (9-2/3oz) Ricotta cheese

Method:
1. Fry/grill eggplants with olive oil and drain well.
2. In a saucepan, fry onions until soft.  Add garlic, carrot and celery and cook for about 3 minutes.  Stir in mushrooms and capsicum and cook until tender.
3. Add tomatoes, tomato paste, wine, vinegar and sugar, and bring it to a boil.  Simmer for about an hour. Add basil, walnuts and set aside.
4. To prepare bechamel Sauce, melt butter in a pan and then add flour.  Stir over low heat until mixture is golden.  Add milk and stir well until the sauce boils and thickens.  Add ricotta cheese, stir until smooth and season with salt and pepper.
5. Lightly grease a medium size ovenproof dish.  Spread a thin layer of vegetable sauce over the base. Top with half of the lasagne sheets and spread half the eggplant and half the sauce.on the sheets. Continue layering with the rest, finishing with the bechamel sauce.
6. Combine parmesan and cheddar cheese and sprinkle over the top.  
7. Bake in the oven at 180 degrees/350 degrees F for 45-50 minutes or until done and the cheese is golden brown.
8. Cool lasagne slightly before cutting.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 11, 2006)

Look at all those veggies.
Get my girlfriend to eat that!

Where's the meat!?


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 11, 2006)

Gobo, it's a meatless dish.  That's why it's called Vegetable Lasagne!  I posted this for a member, kawarthagal who asked for it.


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Dec 12, 2006)

Boufa06,
  This sounds SO good.  I used to make a veggie lasagna some years ago and have lost my recipe.  -Going to try this one.  

Veggie lasagna is my favorite!
thanks


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 12, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> I have made this dish numerous times and it is one of DH's favourite. Even though it is quite time-consuming, the effort is worth it.  Very, very yummy!!
> 
> VEGETABLE LASAGNE
> 
> ...



Are you cooking the lasagna sheets or layering them uncooked? It's so much easier when you don't have to cook the pasta first, but usually those recipes have quite a bit more liquid.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 12, 2006)

This is mine. It freezes VERY well--before baking. The deeper foil pan is a must to fit the layers in.
I prefer de Cecco lasagna noodles because they are nice and thin.

VEGETABLE LASAGNA  Foil lasagna pan--deeper than a 9x13 baking dish
9 lasagna noodles, cooked and drained 
2  10 oz. pkg. frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry
2 C sliced mushrooms
1 C grated carrots
1 1/2 C sliced zuccini, optional
1/2  C finely chopped onion
2  8oz cans tomato sauce
1  6 oz. can tomato paste
1 TBS sugar---1 tsp. black pepper, fresh, coarsely ground preferably
1/2  tsp. garlic powder
1 1/2  tsp. oregano
1  tsp. basil 
2 tbs dried parsley
2  C 1% cottage cheese  (non-fat OK) OR  Ricotta Cheese (fat or non-fat)
2 eggs
1 1/2lb. Monterey Jack cheese, shredded--reserve app. 1Cup for top
Parmesan cheese
Cook lasagna noodles until just done, not overcooked.  Drain, run cold water over to cool.  Lay out on paper towels.
In a saucepan cook onions and carrots and zucchini until just tender.  Add mushrooms and cook until they are just tender.  Add tomato sauce, paste, spices, and garlic powder.  Mix all well.  Set aside.
Whip cottage cheese, parsley, and eggs until well mixed.  Add a little black pepper.
Butter  a deep 9x13 dish or foil lasagna pan.  Layer 1/3 of noodles in the bottom.  Then layer 1/2 of cottage cheese mixture, 1/2 of spinach, 1/2 of Jack cheese, and 1/3 of tomato sauce mixture.  Repeat layers.  Top with remaining 3 lasagna noodles with remaining tomato sauce, and then reserved cheese.  Sprinkle liberally with parmesan.
Bake @ 375  for 45 minutes.  Let sand 15 minutes before cutting.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 12, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Are you cooking the lasagna sheets or layering them uncooked? It's so much easier when you don't have to cook the pasta first, but usually those recipes have quite a bit more liquid.


If your lasagne sheets are the instant type and the sauce is quite liquidy, there is no need to cook them first.  The ones I use are not instant, so I cook them slightly before assembling the lasagne together.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 12, 2006)

I really enjoy a good Vegetable Lasagne because I get so tired of meat.  Thank you so much for sharing and I will definitely add this to my receipe file.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 12, 2006)

Two great recipes.  Thank you.  It is hard to find vegetable lasagna recipes that are not a variation of traditional meat lasagna aka tomato/cheese.  I am thinking that the lasagna sheets can be placed in a single layer in a large pan and be cooked by adding enough boiling water to cover them and used within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Tastes like Chicken (Dec 27, 2006)

boufa06, I tried your lasagna recipe for Christmas Eve dinner and it was amazing!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 27, 2006)

TLC, you are most welcome!  Glad that the dish turned out well for you!


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds good, how is it with the walnuts and brown sugar?


----------



## Bethsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you people cook you lasagna sheets first? i have never done that.... it's all very odd but i am fasinated...how does it go? do you need to cook it for as long?


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Bethsy said:
			
		

> Do you people cook you lasagna sheets first? i have never done that.... it's all very odd but i am fasinated...how does it go? do you need to cook it for as long?


 Bethsy, you can take a look at post #7 in this thread.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 15, 2007)

I have always cooked my lasagna sheets first because I've been making lasagna since before the no boil type were available. And I still do--boil. I plan to make some fresh pasta and I won't pre-boil that perhaps. I have found that the method I read somewhere and incorporated into my recipe to boil and then lay out on towels has made assembly of the final casserole ever so much easier.
And I have read from knowledgeable sources (chef instructor, cookbook author) that regular lasagna noodles can be used uncooked if the lasagna sauce is sufficiently liquid.  AND also the trick of just covering with the boiling water that ______ mentioned.

_Look at all those veggies.
Get my girlfriend to eat that!

Where's the meat!?_

My husband, the dedicated carnivore, thinks my veggie lasagna is really good--you'll NEVER miss the meat!!


----------

